# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products  eMMC Pro - We just added " HTC , Huawei , Samsung and more models " [+]

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [18 NOV 2016]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # *Samsung SM-G900H*    ISP Pinouts [eMMC] / Uploaded# *Samsung SM-G900H*    eMMC Dump / Repair / Uploaded# *Samsung SM-T110*     ISP Pinouts [eMMC] / Uploaded# *Samsung SM-T110*     eMMC Dump / Repair / Uploaded# *Huawei H30-L01*      ISP Pinouts [eMMC] / Uploaded  [ World First ]# *Huawei H30-L01*      Full eMMC Dump     / Uploaded  [ World First ]# *Huawei H30-L02*      ISP Pinouts [eMMC] / Uploaded  [ World First ]# *Huawei H30-L02*      Full eMMC Dump     / Uploaded  [ World First ]# *Huawei G610-U00*     Direct eMMC Pinouts   / Uploaded# *Huawei G610-U00*     Full eMMC Dump     / Uploaded# *HTC D616H*        Direct eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *HTC D616H*        Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *HTC D616W*        Direct eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *HTC D616W*        Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *Samsung N7105*        eMMC Pinouts    / Fixed    *Samsung N7105 Pinouts [ Fixed ]*   _N7105 VCC/VCCq reversed in the pin-out picture and that's the reason causing connection issues .
Fixed and connection is successful ._    *HTC D616H/D616W (MTK) ,
Huawei G610-U00 ( MTK ),*  
ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided .   You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassanjev

بارك الله فيك ي هندسه

----------

